# P0335 2008 X3 DIY?



## starduster (11 mo ago)

P0335 is a Crankshaft Position Sensor. How tough can it be to replace it? I have worked on and fixed all my vehicles through out my life, age is setting in now. I can not crawl in, over, under cars like I use to.
I am going to do this, is there any tips or tricks I should know? I know it is behind/under the starter, getting to it looks like fun.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome.

1) this is the wrong sub-forum; BMW didn't make an M version of the E83.

2) You can spend hours pulling the intake to replace the CPK from above, or spend 30 minutes replacing it from below. Remove the under-body shields as needed. Work is blind but easily completed; the retaining bolt is E10 (which must be replaced with the new sensor as it is is aluminum and you don't want to snap it). 









Faulty Crank Position Sensor, N52k


About a week ago on the way home, on a steep up hill (downshift to 2, 3-4k RPM), the car gave a lurch, lost power, and the amber BRAKE and 4x4 lights came on. I assumed after 176k I might finally have to replace the transfer case actuator gear. The car drove like a dog the next 10 miles (reduced...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------

